# Cost of professional paint job



## SPC (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm considering a boat with oxidized paint and would like to know how to estimate the cost of a professional paint job. A per foot estimate for hull (not bottom) and deck would be helpful. I do realize that there are many variables (including region of the country) and that it is possible to spend a remarkable amount for a boat show finish, but I'm thinking along the lines of a "good" (poor, fair, good, excellent) professional job at a reputable boatyard near a major city with most hardware removed prior to painting. 

It would be interesting to attempt the job on my own but that won't be possible at this time. Maybe next time.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Around Boston professional Awlgrip pof the hull runs $150-200 per foot, painting of a deck is another matter altogether, I think you'd need to have it estimated, cost probably very dependent on your choices, such as removeing all attachments...


----------



## Diva27 (Nov 2, 2007)

*DIY paint job*

I know several people who have done acceptable topsides jobs with two-part systems. When I complimented one friend who had painted a 24ft keelboat a lovely burgundy, he called it a "ten foot" job: looks great when you're at least ten feet away. Lighter colors are always better for an amateur because you don't get the high-contrast refractions that can show off ripples and imperfections in a dark finish.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

SPC said:


> I'm considering a boat with oxidized paint and would like to know how to estimate the cost of a professional paint job. A per foot estimate for hull (not bottom) and deck would be helpful. I do realize that there are many variables (including region of the country) and that it is possible to spend a remarkable amount for a boat show finish, but I'm thinking along the lines of a "good" (poor, fair, good, excellent) professional job at a reputable boatyard near a major city with most hardware removed prior to painting.
> 
> It would be interesting to attempt the job on my own but that won't be possible at this time. Maybe next time.


I would make sure that your hull is painted. An oxidixed hull is more often a gelcoat finish than a painted one. Oxidized gelcoat can often be brought back with a good compound and wax job. If this is the case, it will save you a lot of money over a paint job.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

xsboats said:


> I would make sure that your hull is painted. An oxidixed hull is more often a gelcoat finish than a painted one. Oxidized gelcoat can often be brought back with a good compound and wax job. If this is the case, it will save you a lot of money over a paint job.


Yep. A weekend of your labor and you'll have a boat that looks good as new.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

New awlgrip job for a 26' including cast iron keel recoat and bottom paint. $7000.


----------



## blhickson (Sep 13, 2000)

Our boat will need a paint job on the hull and new nonskid and deck paint in about 1 1/2 yrs. She is a C&C33. Any costs to throw out? What do we need to remove from the deck? We definately don't want to remove the sail tracks as they do not leak now and she is a 1974 model. What should we expect to remove from the deck for a topside job? Thanks for any input?!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Wow, 7K for a 26' boat? That's about $1500 higher than what we'd charge.

The complete hull and deck paint for the C&C 33 would be higher of course, because of the labor to remove the deck hardware. Likely in the neighborhood of $8500-$9500 (depending on deck hardware) for hull fairing, epoxy primer, LPU topcoat, bottom paint, removal and re-bedding of deck hardware, topside and non-skid paint.


----------

